# Is this a scam? Opinions and info plz.



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

Its always been my policy not to buy from a telemarketer. I get calls from suppliers for contractor day, free lunch, that's ok I do business with them regularly. But ones that just call out of the blue I would love to slap them around some.

I've got calls from some clown with a Texan accent that goes on " Hi, you know who this is? Like some long lost friend. Got a great deal on extension cords, ect. Last time he called I very rudely told him not to call again, and to take my name off his calling list. He told me before he hung up " you need a hug buddy" What an A##H###. I just can't believe anyone could get up in the morning and look forward to this kind of work. Purse snatching would be more rewarding.


----------



## Crookhammer (May 28, 2008)

Do not ever sign up anything you cannot verify, re-verify and verify again. Even legite companies have people using their name-recognition to scam people in their name. They, undoubtedly, would take your first months payment over the phone using a credit card for the 1st month's nominal fee. As soon as they get your number, they'll suck your account dry by the time you get your next bill. These guys are virtually impossible to lock up, based oversees, bogus addresses, etc. Spread the word.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

yeh, well check out this link and click on the link there which brings you right back here again!

http://eboostmedia.com/index.php?option=com_fireboard&func=view&id=2&catid=3#2


----------



## Alphabuilder422 (Mar 18, 2008)

I got a similar call in California. people are willing to sell everything and anything. information is selling like hot cakes. however, just remember which information is worth paying for.


----------



## SussexSider (Apr 27, 2008)

eagleandbaby said:


> Jason,
> 
> That was funny. I wonder how long it will will stay there.:laughing:


Still there over a month later. It is obvious these people do nothing with the interenet except set up a forum and do nothing else. Also I would like to add something about unwanted calls. Go ahead and put the number from the caller id in a google search. Most likely you will get results from 800notes.com and whocalled.us If anyone does get a phone number from this guy on their caller id please post it here, this should make it as a result in google search as well in the near future. Goodnight all!


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Simple math,*
*A websearch yields 10 organic and maybe ten more PPC sites on the first page.*
*For $150 to have every single drywall contractor they sign up to be on the first page...well it means they only have limited space and therefore can only make so much...they do it because they're nice people.*


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

USP45 said:


> yeh, well check out this link and click on the link there which brings you right back here again!
> 
> http://eboostmedia.com/index.php?option=com_fireboard&func=view&id=2&catid=3#2


Thought I would change it and take off the link.


----------



## Kaabi (Jun 3, 2008)

That guy was a real *******, especially the way he responded to your comments. I thought salesmen like that didn't exist anymore these days, but I can see I was wrong.

By the way, I myself am very in to Search Engine Optimization, which is the process of organically getting your website to appear on the first page of search engines. 1.5 million hits a day? That's BS, 99% of terms don't even get a million searches a day.


----------



## kirbymurphy (Jun 5, 2008)

Heritage said:


> ......The guy went on for 2 straight minutes basically saying:
> 1st page
> $99/month
> $150 every month afterwards
> No Contract, No extra fees, No Cancellation cost..."We just go off your word"


I know a realtor that blindly signed up with a similar company that promised him top Google rank. Turns out they had him install a bit of software on his PC, so that when he checked his page rank using the Google Toolbar, somehow it altered the real page rank and show him as a 10. He didn't show up in the first page(or probably even the 10th), yet his Google Rank was a 10. 

He didn't figure it out until he was bragging and showing it to someone on a different PC. He was out $150 a month for about 4 months. But hey! This was back in 2004 and he had plenty of deals and cash. He thought the crap was working since he was so busy.:laughing:

One of the most important mandates in marketing is to ask "Where did you hear about us?" Have everyone in the office do that and keep a tally. That's the best way to track your ad dollars in yellow pages, Web/SEO, print, mail, referral.....................>


----------



## Jak-man (Jul 12, 2008)

*Eboost Media is a SCAM!*

I hate to admit it but i got scamed by this company recently. Save yourself the trouble by staying away from Eboost. They are in the business of scamming contractor because they know that we are always looking for new way to attract more business. the perfect group of people to scam. $99 is such a small amount of money to pay to expose your company to a wider market. Their sale people (Teresa) called me more than 20 times in one day to get me to sign up. After talking it over with my wife, and it sounded too good to be true. I took a chance against my better judgement and gave them a chance anyway. This is what i found out. They won't do **** for you, I couldn't find anything that had to do with my business on google or yahoo. I called back to cancel and ask for a refund but, no luck. Their customer service will put you on hold and never come back on the phone. So I call Discover card, they will refund my $99 and deal with Eboost. Now I will have to change my Discover Acct# to prevent them from making anymore charge, what a headache. Wish i knew about this website last month, i won't have done business with Eboost. Total SCAM! Going to file a complaint about this business wtih BBB also.:furious:


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

As son as I bought my domain name I started getting calls from all over promising page 1 listings. I don't know much about computer web sights but it just didn't make sense that they could get everyone on page one. I never signed up for it. Looks like that was the right choice


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

A marketing campaign is easy to start with eBoost Media –
Simply call our office at *1.760.294.5147*and one of our many knowledgeable analysts will review the benefits of an eBoost Media internet marketing campaign with you. In just weeks, your listing can be found toward the top of local internet searches and you can begin to turn those clients searching into monies in your pocket. It’s that easy.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/340/RipOff0340859.htm

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/341/RipOff0341562.htm

http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-888-389-0532

Ed


----------



## The_Game (Jun 8, 2008)

*they have a big seo score of 0? wtf*

ok here the file from my seo tool i use they get 1400 click a month?? really good company.( to get scam)


----------



## The_Game (Jun 8, 2008)

The_Game said:


> ok here the file from my seo tool i use they get 1400 click a month?? really good company.( to get scam)


 Main Content
Whois Record for Eboostmedia.com
( E Boost Media )
Click to Edit

Front Page Information
Website Title: flash
Title Relevancy 0%
AboutUs:  Wiki article on Eboostmedia.com
SEO Score: 0%
Indexed Data
Alexa Trend/Rank: #2,686,661 The lower the rank the better. 2,005,806 ranks over the last three months.
Compete Rank: 1,449 U.S. visitors per month

sorry the file was in word
seo score is 0
traffic 1449 us visitor a month
alexa ranking:2 686,661 last three months
created 2008/03/12
updated :2008-07-09ICANN Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
Created: 2008-03-12
Expires: 2010-03-12
Updated: 2008-07-09
IP Address: 69.56.174.50 [Whois] [Reverse-Ip] [Ping] [DNS Lookup] [Traceroute]
IP Location United States - Texas - Dallas - Theplanet.com Internet Services Inc
Response Code: 200
Blacklist Status: Clear
Domain Status: Registered And Active Website
DomainTools Exclusive
Email Search: is associated with about 41 domains
NS History: 4 changes on 5 unique name servers over 0 year.
IP History: 3 changes on 4 unique name servers over 0 years.
Whois History: 9 records have been archived since 2008-03-14.
Reverse IP: 836 other sites hosted on this server.
Monitor Domain: [Monitor this domain] Set Free Alerts on eboostmedia.com

Registrant:
kevin leonardf
37765 avenida la cresta
murrieta, California 92562
United States

Domain Name: EBOOSTMEDIA.COM
Created on: 12-Mar-08
Expires on: 13-Mar-10
Last Updated on: 09-Jul-08


that all they can even have a seo score
0 w t f how can they put you at the top ,when they are at the buttum


----------



## Jenine (Jan 8, 2009)

*SCAM Top Rank Listing SCAM (Online Local Marketing) Murrieta, Murrietta, CA*

Top Rank Listing is the latest version of Eboost Media! They are SCAM and FRAUD! "Claim" your business listing or these jerks will try and charge you for it, and actually claim that they created it! Claim your Google business listing now and be protected. FRAUDSTER Bill Leonard - 951-894-8620


----------



## Cheesy3 (Jan 8, 2009)

That was funny! They are doing SEO job but they are not even in the first page. oh well. Next time don't waste your time with them.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

I got a call like that too a while back - funny how these types can keep going on like that even though most sane people would not go for it. Must be a few lame ducks out there. 

Organic means one thing - bull**it. 1.5 million hits a day is another - I wonder how many page forces they are using on their servers. Google has been on to this game for a long time now - they do have nasty stuff to remedy it real quick like - top 5 pages? nah - you'd be vapourized in a couple days tops.

Google and yahoo placements like quality links on any website. The more link power you have the higher you go


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Eboostmedia.com Estimated Worth *$341.20 USD :thumbup:*


----------



## SWAY79 (Nov 26, 2008)

I actualy enjoy theese calls, as soon as I realize I'm talking to a telemarketer, I imeadeatly turn the tables & try to sell them somthing.
For example, a framing nailer that also grinds coffe beans, charges your cell phone, dices onions, julians potatos & luanches nukes from a remote location. But wait!!!! Thats not all, if you order in the next 2.7 seconds, I'll include a Sawz-all that doubles as a nicotine patch/lap top computer/boom box/& with just a few drops of water, it turns into a sleeper sofa!!!! 1 of 2 things happens, they hang up or they tll me I did'nt have to be so rude.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERmF_A71Pd0

This guy handles telemarketers pretty well.:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^^Shunny Fit!!!^^^^


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> ^^^^Shunny Fit!!!^^^^


 I like the part where he claims his last name is "Driveshaft".


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I like the part where he claims his last name is "Driveshaft".


Yes!! That REALLY threw the Telemarketer off!!!!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Yes!! That REALLY threw the Telemarketer off!!!!


 Yeah, the guy was "stunned" :laughing:


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

It goes to show. the old saying is true. "if it sounds to good to be true, it probably is"


----------

